# My husband's dependent visa says "no work"



## WonderWomanW (May 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

we received our uk ancestry based visas today... and my husband's visa (dependent) on my visa, says "no work". 

has anyone had this happen? I was under the impression that he was allowed to work too.

thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Can you please give the full wording on his visa (called endorsement), except names?


----------



## WonderWomanW (May 20, 2016)

Hi there. 

It says:

Dependent Vist. No work.
No Public Funds/NHS OV

the no NHS is also incorrect as i paid the IHS fee as well. I called immigration and the officer said that there is something wrong. so now i'm waiting for someone to look at it. 

argh. anyone know what the procedure is to correct these sort of things... does it have to go back to the original processing center. we are living in Costa Rica... it was processed in Colombia but we are leaving for the US in a week. not sure if you can get these sort of things sorted at an embassy that didn't process it in the first place. we will be in washington DC and it would be much easier to have it sorted at the embassy there. blah. frustrating. 

thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it's a visitor visa so a wrong endorsement has been given. Get in touch with UKVI by https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...b19/correcting-an-incorrect-endorsement-ecb19


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will have to send the passport with a covering letter and new photo to Sheffield and they will process it within 5 days. Perhaps it's best to arrive with the original endorsement and explain at the UK border that it's wrong and you are getting it corrected at Sheffield.


----------



## WonderWomanW (May 20, 2016)

thanks for your feedback. i really appreciate it. fingers crossed that we can have it sorted when we arrive. )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suggest you take some evidence (such as printed out application form) for ancestry dependant visa application and any communications from UKVI.


----------



## julesce (Feb 9, 2017)

@WonderWomanW - My wife and I have just encountered the same problem that you ran into :-(

I just wanted to ask you, did you get it sorted out before you got to the UK, or did you fix it once in the UK?


----------



## RFC1795 (Jul 22, 2017)

Hi All,

@WonderWomanW and @julesce, did you manage to get it sorted and how? Did you arrive with the incorrect visa in the UK and then sort it once here? Any issues at the airport on arrival?

We have family who have booked their tickets already, arriving in 3 weeks time and have just realised they are in the same situation. 
Also says 'Dependent Vist. No work. No Public Funds/NHS OV' on his wife's visa.

Is it best they arrive with some evidence of sorts and plan to sort it once they are here? I'm not sure they would have evidence, but as they used an agent in South Africa, the agent might have that.

Thanks!


----------



## julesce (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi there,

Yip, thankfully we were able to get it sorted out 

We originally contacted UK immigration via email to confirm that it was a mistake. They confirmed the mistake and said that we can fix it once in the UK.

We didn't have any problems at the airport, and then proceeded to pick up the BRP card as arranged. 

Once we had the BRP card (with the incorrect info on it), we then sent it, along with a letter explaining the mistake, back to UK immigration via post. We got a fixed BRP card back within around 10 days if I remember correctly. 

I don't have permissions to post links, so just search for "Report a problem with your new BRP" on the UK immigration site.

Obviously you'll want to supply the relevant evidence in terms of the mistake when posting it back to them. And it goes without saying that you won't be able to travel out of the UK while waiting for the BRP card to be fixed.

Hope this helps!

James


----------



## RFC1795 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks James! The family called the agent first thing this morning who managed to contact the TLS office. They confirmed it is a miss print and need to correct it. Meaning returning the visa back to them ASAP. But, things should go fairly quick from the sounds of things hopefully!
From what we've picked up, it needs to be sorted before heading over rather than trying to sort it once arriving through... which could be hit and miss, one person might just let them through, another won't saying they need to go back and sort it first.


----------



## HellraiserNZ (Mar 22, 2018)

*Same thing with me*

This has happened to me as well. My visa has the same observations and on top of that my travel date expiry on my vignette is a whole month ahead of my intended travel date on my application (I checked this). My partners ancestry visa is fine.

I have sent an email as per the UKVI page, hopefully get a reply back soon!


----------

